# 150 gallon build



## pulpfiction1 (Jun 20, 2013)

this week i have started my upgrade to a 150 gallon from my current 75 gallon softie setup,the tank is 5'x2'x2' with a coast to coast beananimal.
bottom drilled for closed loop.
4x AI Hyrdas,
200lbs + of live rock,
1-WP-40 and 1-WP-25 to put flow into the tank along with the closed loop.
closed loop will be powered by a blueline 40-HD.
I will use a speedwave DC pump 1300 gph i got flom flavio awhile back unless i get the ambition to drill my sump for an external pump,
the only weak spot i have is my skimmer as i just got it this year but
will limp along with it untill i feel a larger skimmer will HAVE to be used.its a vertex omega 150 and at the time i bought it i was not looking to upgrade my setup.
the tank was quite the mess and i spent all last week cleaning and scraping daily after work,
i managed to get a test run of it on saturday and i hope to start the move and transfer this weekend,i am currently making the needed saltwater in the dinning room


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

very nice. good luck with build and post please pictures it goes

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

Wow what a nice looking tank! It must have been a pain to move it (I know mine was). Having a bigger tank will pay off in the long run- so much more space and the water parameters stay stable longer.

I have a VERTEX150 on my tank and it works great-but I guess that depends on your bioload.

Have you considered putting your stand on a riser? I built a riser with 2X4 and plywood. Then added linoleum tiles and baseboard that was a smidgen taller. It serves 2 good purposes:
1. rises up the tank to a higher eye level
2. I have a battery operated water detector (< $10) on of the riser that will alert me should a water leak occur.

One let thing to my setup. I clad my metal stand with ABS panels (thanks JT Acrylics) that has magnets on them. They allow access all around the stand. Also they deaden the noise of my sump/pump to NOTHING!! 

These are a few suggestions for ya, but it looks like you thought of everything (well planned).

Very happy for you. Keep us posted.


----------



## pulpfiction1 (Jun 20, 2013)

badmedicine said:


> Wow what a nice looking tank! It must have been a pain to move it (I know mine was). Having a bigger tank will pay off in the long run- so much more space and the water parameters stay stable longer.
> 
> I have a VERTEX150 on my tank and it works great-but I guess that depends on your bioload.
> 
> ...


thanks! my stand is 31" and its just high enough i can work on the bottom of the tank should i have to,never reach from half way to the back though without a stool.im running a dc return pump and its very quiet but i can hear the skimmer working away,not terrible but you can hear it,i was thinking of an oak veneer on magnets but i do like to see my sump and watch things as it works but thats just me,my bio load wont be heavy for a 150 although its medium load in my 75g(9 fish plus lots of corals)got any pics of the veneer you got from JT?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Good luck with the build! Following this one...


----------



## pulpfiction1 (Jun 20, 2013)

well the dirty work starts today
theres tons of pics,heres phase one,the teardown of the 75gallon, im sure i had better things to do with my saturday morning lol

had to submerge every rock as i didnt find 3 fish,also corals attached to 80% of the rock,i just did this back in july getting rid of a bubble algae outbreak,that sump sure got dirty in 6 months


----------



## pulpfiction1 (Jun 20, 2013)

Lots of work to do but I finally got everything off the floor before I went to bed

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk HD


----------



## pulpfiction1 (Jun 20, 2013)

Well it has seen a full two weeks now and everything seems to be thriving. I did lose one head of a green torch but otherwise everything looks stable. I have had no time to really do anything with this since I got it running.
I hope to install my lights this week. I did manage to arrange some rock this weekend and as a firm believer of 1.5 pounds of live rock per gallon it did turn into a bit of a task. I still have much to do but here are a few pictures of how it looks

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk HD


----------

